# Significance of Size of Lymph Node Metastasis on Postsurgical Stimulated Thyroglobuli



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Significance of Size of Lymph Node Metastasis on Postsurgical Stimulated Thyroglobulin Levels After Prophylactic Unilateral Central Neck Dissection in Papillary Thyroid Carcinoma.

http://www.springerlink.com/content/xt83154032431k3r/fulltext.html


----------

